# NFs as the four seasons.



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Wow, good job. I agree with the ENFP the most, but I can see where you're coming from on the other types. 



Icy Heart said:


> I kind of wonder what some *other prominent NFs* here on PerC think about this proposed metaphorical correspondence…


This makes me really happy :kitteh:


----------



## Necrilia (Jun 26, 2011)

Those are very interesting and accurate descriptions. Thanks for offering us alternative framework of understanding NF types. 


INFJs, indeed, are like winter. We are always aware of the cruelty of life and imminent death of everything that has ever lived. We, also, crave for that one lasting, deep connection with an invididual and loyalty. 

Some might say that the Fe makes INFJs less winterish, but I'd disagree. Just because there's aux Fe, doesn't mean INFJs are hostesess and servants.


----------



## Vunar (Apr 1, 2016)

Personally I would not associate The Fall with death, but with preparation. Not only for the plants and animals, but also humans. Trying to keep a little bit of life that is associated with The Summer in the form of jams, pickles, juices or even... freezing them. Not only the fruit but also animals and fish. Salting, curing, smoking, drying. Winter is the time of pause and rest almost like the time itself stops. It brings people closer to each other and maybe the warmest people like the coldest seasons. One of the best images I have is for my GF and I sitting in a wood lodge under blanket, drinking warm cocoa, eating what the spring/summer gave us. Being warmed up by the fireplace, the crackling sound of burned wood and listening to Wham! - Last Christmas. 

Freezing keeps things seem to make them last forever, far away from dying. Even our memories seem like frozen moments in our heads. Pictures, videos and carbonite freezing of Han Solo.

In The Summer people say "Let's make some memories" and in The Winter "Do you remember...?"

I wonder if this has any relevance, but I always considered myself more of a "host" and I prefer not the be a "guest" in someone else's house.

_panem et circenses_

I would even dare to assume that there is a pattern of views about the seasons that is related to geographical location. I have spent majority of my life in the countries with limited daylight and those are my views. Someone living in warmer countries might associate summer with death because of draught, wildfires, decay and rot. Winter / Summer are the extremes (cold/hot and this fits to my enneagram type 6 too) and Fall/Spring (mild) feel more balanced. I remember one guy from the Ecuador told that there are no seasons there and all year is the same. I'm curious what are the views of the Scandinavians or someone from the Middle East.

In my opinion (estimates... for real):

*Fall:* preparing for inaction (planning, it is the time to "save" the "fruit", prepare them for storage, storing as many "fruit" as one possibly can. INFP 2%, Introversion 51%+)

*Winter:* inaction (rest, time to "protect" the "fruit", to protect what we have already in the storage, estimating for how long the "fruit" would last. INFJ, 1%, Introversion 80%+)

*Spring*: preparing for action (planning, time of blooming and pollination, preparation to bear the "fruit". ENFP 7%, Extroversion 51%+ )

*Summer:* action (do the thing, gathering as much of the "fruit" for as long as possible. ENFJ 4%, Extroversion 80%+)

I feel like I explained the "Hunter-Gatherer" theory to myself. I wonder if it has any relation to the jobs / professions.

NF's society = 












P.S. This happens when people give me compliments. My ego skyrockets, I go on a über-abstract rampage and start to explain everything.


----------



## RubberDuckDudette (Jul 15, 2014)

Icy Heart said:


> I kind of wonder what some other prominent NFs here on PerC think about this proposed metaphorical correspondence…


Spot on! 

I think ENFPs are so moody that we could really fit all four of the seasons, but when we're showing our extraverted side to the other 15 types we probably do come off as Spring more than the other types. Especially how Spring is all happy and full of life and then along comes a ferocious thunderstorm and it pours rain and it thunders like crazy but after a few hours it all blows over and everyone is happy again. Those spring thunderstorms really got me thinking actually. XD

Also the other three types seem extremely accurate to me. Just everything I associate with those seasons I could also associate with those personality types. I have to go check out the NT forum one now. 

(PS I promise I'm in the process of writing back I will get there one day :tongue


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

I absolutely agree with INFJ as winter. I feel the parallels in how we experience things to how I experience winter.

Winter feels like the most muted of the seasons. There's less color to see, less animals about, less plants in bloom. But when you do experience sensations, like a bright flower in the snow or the scent of spiced apple cider, it's amazingly intense.










Perception on is the same way. When it comes to physical observation, I miss plenty because I'm in my head and not always in the moment. But when I am enjoying something in the moment, it's a very intense sensation.

Emotions fit the bill even more. I probably spend more time feeling what other are feeling, while my own emotions are quiet and muted. But when I do experience them, they're deep and poignant.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Windblownhair said:


> I absolutely agree with INFJ as winter. I feel the parallels in how we experience things to how I experience winter.
> 
> Winter feels like the most muted of the seasons. There's less color to see, less animals about, less plants in bloom. But when you do experience sensations, like a bright flower in the snow or the scent of spiced apple cider, it's amazingly intense.


That looks so absofreakinlutely delish! :tongue: :kitteh:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I agree with the concept of spring for my type  
but if we're talking reality - can't stand spring - I have the worst case of allergies and the weather is quite bipolar where I'm at - one day it's warm the next it's storming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

I feel you're spot on! As much as I'd rather be Spring.... ( lovely ENFP's ) I will be honest... However, I'm only cold at first or when it's necessary. Under all the icy coldness there's warmth... I guess we preserve and protect and can be difficult to maneuver around, ( like snow and ice.) It just takes time ( going through the bad to appreciate the good. Like Winter can seem ) and only the proper people get to experience the warmer side. Thanks for the mention. ; ) Having all four seasons makes a year absolutely beautiful.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's what I think:

Spring - ENFJ (Growth, bringing forth new life)
Summer - ENFP (Wild, crazy fun!)
Fall - INFJ (Transformation (leaves), reflection)
Winter - INFP (Deep feeling within, hidden under layers)

I think the transitioning seasons should have Ni.


----------



## Necrilia (Jun 26, 2011)

I contributed more in this thread, if you're interested, @_Icy Heart_

http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/835258-nts-four-seasons.html


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Icy Heart said:


> There is a similar thread in the NT forum so I thought it would be interesting to replicate it in the NF forum, merely for the sake of entertainment.
> 
> There are 4 NFs and there are 4 seasons. Who would be which and why?
> 
> ...


Aha! Pretty. On. Point!


----------



## This Username Is Taken (May 2, 2016)

The way you had described an INFJ and how it would relate to the season of winter is way off base. You have said it was a time for "authenticity and deep reflection", both being Fi Dom traits. Also, claiming how they are the "loneliest, darkest, and coldest feelers", has enough proof as saying all ENTPs are the most introverted extroverts. It relies on their personality, not their cognitive functions (and also seeing how INFJ's have an auxiliary Fe isn't supporting your accusation). Hm, I can sense a bit of bias over here.

For an INFJ season, I would suggest Fall, since as you said "it is a transition between fall and winter". Summer's Fe combined with Winter's Fi/Ne (which is pretty similar to Ni with the "gut hunches" thing they got going on) would fit an INFJ.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Winter? You know us INFJ folk ain't used to this cold weather. We the tropical people, you understand? Let them SJs deal with this madness!


----------



## Vunar (Apr 1, 2016)

R.E. Amemiya said:


> Winter? You know us INFJ folk ain't used to this cold weather. We the tropical people, you understand? Let them SJs deal with this madness!


Tell that to @Kirjuri


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

Icy Heart said:


> There is a similar thread in the NT forum so I thought it would be interesting to replicate it in the NF forum, merely for the sake of entertainment.
> 
> There are 4 NFs and there are 4 seasons. Who would be which and why?
> 
> ...


I would agree with this. Fall is my favorite season though, but Winter is a close second. It does describe me and other INFJs I know pretty well.


----------



## Demoiselle Dys (Oct 29, 2014)

Fall is definitely the most agreeable weather for me, followed by the winter. I feel energized when winter is near, the cold breeze makes me want to hang out through the city everyday or to travel to the countryside. I hate summer, especially because I live in such a hotter country - It has the opposite effect on me: I feel drained and unhappy. Spring is nice, but still hot. @Icy Heart is right. Fall is definitely an INFP weather, and winter would fit as well.


----------



## Mschievious (May 25, 2013)

I've been letting this meander through my mind for the last couple of days. I should probably post this under "Random thoughts", but here we go!

Personally, I love Autumn and it's my favorite! It resonates deep within me, the cool sometimes brisk air, the clear crisp days, the first fires of the season. Going to football games, and as the season wears on layering the sweaters, coats and blankets all while cheering to a state championship. :wink:


Now, I love Winter too. The cold frigid air when out and about, coming in and starting a fire, hot mocha, wassail, cider... leaving the thermostat about 68 and snuggling under blankets watching movies, enjoying company of the ones you love.

I could go on and on about these 2 seasons, however Winter has one massive drawback.... it means Spring will be on the way.

I'm not much on Spring.... I know I'm "out there" "weird" or as I prefer, eccentric. But it's true. I just do not like Spring that much. You go to bed, and wake up too warm, because it didn't get cold enough. :dry:


Summer, I like because by then I've suffered through Spring, and well now it's hot, and that's "cool with me". The beach is about my favorite vacation. The sea air, the breeze off the water sooth my soul and I drink in tranquility, the water washing over my feet as I walk or sit in the sand washes all my cares away.

Autumn #1

Winter #1.5

Summer #2






Spring......



By the way, skiing is GREAT fun, so is riding snowmobiles. However snow boarding is not my favorite.



Hmm, I almost clicked post when the thought flew in my brain, there's a positive that only happens in the Spring: Winter snow run off for white water rafting - which is a blast!



EDIT: Thank you for calling me a prominent NF! 


My brain immediately reminded me of how I've raged, and or sobbed hysterically throughout these threads.... which now makes me laugh at myself. :laughing:


Hmm, more thoughts just came crashing in. I think I like Autumn, and the crisp cool air, and Winter with the frigid cold because it helps me be in the moment... even if only for a moment.... it helps. 

Ok, bleh, now I feel sad. Good grief, now I must go psycho analyze myself. 
/walks away shaking her head.....


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

This is fun  Of course it's all about how you interpret it in the end so there are no right or wrong answers -- only reasoning that adds up or doesn't, I suppose. I enjoyed reading through everyone's responses 

I'll only comment on the INFJ one since I'm not the other types. 



*INFJ: winter. They’re arguably the coldest, darkest and loneliest feelers, who are often misunderstood. However, winter is almost universally regarded as a time for deep introspection and spirituality, both of which reflect INFJ uniqueness and authenticity. Moreover, both INFJs and winter are considerably “housish”.*

I consider us to be warm on the outside and cold on the inside (Ni + Ti) so yes, we can appear cold and analytical a lot of the time  I don't feel like I'm a cold person at all but I can see how some people perceive me to be that way whenever I look at a topic or a person from the outside. Sometimes I forget to empathize IN THE MOMENT. It sometimes is a delayed reaction for me but it always happens eventually whenever I try their own perspective on for size. If you are too emotionally attached to a particular perspective (even your own), you will often miss the big picture and not see things clearly. Emotions cloud things. 

I think all the NF's highly value authenticity but point taken  I can definitely see how the INFJ type is connected to the feeling of Winter (deep, introspective feeling). Personally, I like all four seasons pretty equally but my own personal feelings on those aren't really the point of this whole exercise. 

All that being said, great job, everyone


----------



## Vunar (Apr 1, 2016)

*Don't let this thread die !*












Me atm...


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Icy Heart said:


> There is a similar thread in the NT forum so I thought it would be interesting to replicate it in the NF forum, merely for the sake of entertainment.
> 
> There are 4 NFs and there are 4 seasons. Who would be which and why?
> 
> ...


I will let you know when and if I ever meet an INFJ who comes close to that description.

ENFPs are obviously spring, but I can't say I'm not jelly 'bout it.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Fall is fantastic, so OP is obviously correct .


----------



## Chantel (Apr 14, 2016)

Icy Heart said:


> There is a similar thread in the NT forum so I thought it would be interesting to replicate it in the NF forum, merely for the sake of entertainment.
> 
> There are 4 NFs and there are 4 seasons. Who would be which and why?
> 
> ...


Personally I think this is pretty spot-on.


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

Icy Heart said:


> There is a similar thread in the NT forum so I thought it would be interesting to replicate it in the NF forum, merely for the sake of entertainment.
> 
> There are 4 NFs and there are 4 seasons. Who would be which and why?
> 
> ...


lol i thought about this for about 2 mins for NTs and heres what I got
ENTP Spring
ENTJ Summer
INTP fall
INTJ Winter


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Icy Heart said:


> There is a similar thread in the NT forum so I thought it would be interesting to replicate it in the NF forum, merely for the sake of entertainment.
> 
> There are 4 NFs and there are 4 seasons. Who would be which and why?
> 
> ...


+1.../end thread. :laughing:


----------



## Solar Wizard (Jun 21, 2016)

INFJs as "coldest, darkest and loneliest feelers"? Where did Fe of me and other INFJs I've met go?? :happy:

Personally I like spring and autumn. I relate more to rain than snow of winter and have more personal symbolism for rain. It covers a long range of moods from "sweet rain with a rainbow in a sunny day" to "thunderstorms late at night with dark clouds blocking face of moon". So however I feel, I can reflect it with a visual of rainy day.

Harsh cold is not my thing at all (so much personal sad memories, etc...) The sense of sadness and stillness winter brings is more intense for me so I'd rather have melancholy of autumn than that sadness of winter.

I see INFPs like and relate to autumn more but surprisingly the ones I had known so far said winter is their favorite season. Maybe I can negotiate with INFPs and exchange winter with their autumn. :tongue:


----------



## lecomte (May 20, 2014)

NF Nymphs 

I agree with INFP fall melancholic artist and I perfectly see the INFJ ice queen but because I don't really know ENFJ, I see ENFP enthusiasm as the boiling hot summer. Moreover I see myself as a transition of an ENFP and a INFJ


----------



## narawithherthought (Jun 10, 2014)

hmm I think 
INFP is winter,
INFJ is autumn, 
ENFP is spring,
ENFJ is summer.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

I would say INFPs for winter, xNFJ for fall, and ENFP for spring/summer. Can't really think of how to make them match up exactly.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

I am a deeply spiritual person, and am closely affiliated with winter. Have been all my life. I have an altar in my room. It is made from an old style ice chest, and I filled it with my Magic card collection. That's right. I have a winter altar that is literally filled with magic.

My spells are amazing.

Whatever NF I am, I am definitely Winter. No question on that.

That said, INFJ is most likely for Winter. Dominant Ni leads to withdrawn contemplation, and auxiliary Fe is toggled when needed. INFJ thrives in winter, where they can gather and hone insight to bring to the world later.


----------



## makeup (Sep 28, 2015)

I agree with this!! 

My favorite season is actually winter (because I love all the snow, plus Hanukkah is in December, my birthday is in the winter, and the cold weather is just easier for me to deal with than hot weather), but I'd say spring is probably my second favorite because I love its vibes!!


----------



## eglxeno (Jul 13, 2016)

Johnny Depp as "Captain Jack Sparrow" is the only season worth being in.


----------



## eglxeno (Jul 13, 2016)

Lone Wizard said:


> INFJs as "coldest, darkest and loneliest feelers"? Where did Fe of me and other INFJs I've met go?? :happy:
> 
> Personally I like spring and autumn. I relate more to rain than snow of winter and have more personal symbolism for rain. It covers a long range of moods from "sweet rain with a rainbow in a sunny day" to "thunderstorms late at night with dark clouds blocking face of moon". So however I feel, I can reflect it with a visual of rainy day.
> 
> ...


Winter is my favorite season; it's silent during winter.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Regarding seasons my experiences/preferences are:
Winter - snowfall and snow coverage most/all of season, daily highs stay below freezing, so ice stays on lakes and ponds
Spring - transition from snow covered ground to return of green grass, springtime flowers (especially bulb flowers), return of migrant bird species, nesting; transition from cold to warm; often the windiest season
Summer - warm/hot, season of growth, taking in vitality, full of life/green. Some harvest. Also the season most likely for tornadoes.
Fall - transition from warm/hot to cold, precipitation changing from rain to snow, deciduous trees dropping leaves but with such style and color, season of maturity and harvest.

I see the polar (opposite ends of the line) seasons as Feeling doms and the transition months (sliding from one end of the line to the other) as iNtuition doms.

Winter - Fi, the energy projecting not outward but inward with some days being dazzlingly sparkling despite cold; INFP
Spring - Ne, starting from a point and jumping more and more in so many directions, energizing as it goes; ENFP
Summer - Fe, pouring out that energy like the sun (can't help but think of @shakti 's old sun avatar); ENFJ
Fall - Ni, the Fe warmth is not as frequent (though _Indian Summers_ may pop up) with increasing cooling, focusing inward; INFJ


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Winter has _always _been my favorite season. Especially when we get a deep snow. The snow tends to create this dampening effect that muffles the city noise. It's just quieter, and therefore peaceful.

A walk through the woods in the snow, just feel the biting crispness of the air on my skin, and how _clean _the air smells, and to hear the silence the snow brings. It's amazing.

Also, I am a very modest person, I don't like to reveal my body in public. I am comfortable in jeans and long sleeve shirts and flannels and the like, and I get so excited when colder weather is upon us because I get to break out my winter clothes. It makes me do my internal happy dance!

I love the cold. Period.

The summer just makes me sad.


----------



## Ingrid31 (May 7, 2016)

I feel exactly the same. Very agree.


----------

